# JLC AD Discount %



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

What can I expect? Trying to get a DuoMetre right now and the one I want doesn't seem to be anywhere used.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Bad news is the duometre is probably only going to be available through a boutique and there are no discounts. Be patient and wait for a used one to turn up.


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Check Japan. The watch dealers at Nakano Broadway usually have at least one every time I visit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I think that it would be extremely difficult to obtain any Discount for this magnificent timepiece.


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

dantan said:


> I think that it would be extremely difficult to obtain any Discount for this magnificent timepiece.


Really? In my experience it's always been easier to get a discount on larger purchases?


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

I've had a Duometre...it is an amazing piece!









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

plastique999 said:


> I've had a Duometre...it is an amazing piece!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What made you get rid of it? I'm looking at a similar ref but in white gold + moonphase


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

WatchEater666 said:


> Really? In my experience it's always been easier to get a discount on larger purchases?


It depends.

It is generally true that, on a more expensive timepiece, you would expect to get more discount, including a higher percentage of discount, however, this is not only a much more expensive timepiece, but a pretty rare and difficult one to obtain, so I would not think that the Authorised Dealer would be too keen to discount it.

I could be wrong, and I hope that I am wrong!


----------



## uon (Sep 28, 2019)

My experience is you can get 20-25% off JLCs from an AD if they have stock, no relationship needed. Call around, some ADs need some finessing.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

A smart AD will not give quotes on the phone, will try to get you in by saying something like, "we are competitive".


uon said:


> My experience is you can get 20-25% off JLCs from an AD if they have stock, no relationship needed. Call around, some ADs need some finessing.


----------



## uon (Sep 28, 2019)

I find the opposite, the ADs that tell me “we are competitive” give lame discounts like 5% in the store. They are hoping you are ready to buy if you make the trip. Good sales people know how to read a customer even over the phone, if it sounds like you are serious and knowledgable i.e. read forums, checked c24, jomashop. they know you know you can get 20% off easy on JLC.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

uon said:


> My experience is you can get 20-25% off JLCs from an AD if they have stock, no relationship needed. Call around, some ADs need some finessing.


I have never heard of anyone getting 20-25% off at AD on current model JLC's. Either you are King of negotiation, or buying a lot of other expensive stuff if thats true. What did you buy with that sort of discount?


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Porsche993 said:


> I have never heard of anyone getting 20-25% off at AD on current model JLC's. Either you are King of negotiation, or buying a lot of other expensive stuff if thats true. What did you buy with that sort of discount?


I purchased a black dial MUT Moon at 30% off BNIB from an AD. This was about 2 years ago.


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

ramonesf2 said:


> I purchased a black dial MUT Moon at 30% off BNIB from an AD. This was about 2 years ago.


Any chance you can PM me the dealer? Best I was offered @ the Vancouver boutique was a total joke and I'm in the US again right now so I can buy from US AD now.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

ramonesf2 said:


> I purchased a black dial MUT Moon at 30% off BNIB from an AD. This was about 2 years ago.


Market was quite different 2 years ago.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My experience was direct, JLC and a lot of other brands.


uon said:


> I find the opposite, the ADs that tell me "we are competitive" give lame discounts like 5% in the store. They are hoping you are ready to buy if you make the trip. Good sales people know how to read a customer even over the phone, if it sounds like you are serious and knowledgable i.e. read forums, checked c24, jomashop. they know you know you can get 20% off easy on JLC.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uon (Sep 28, 2019)

purchased a 2018 medium reverso from with no prior relationship with the AD.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Come to India and buy any JLC model from any AD with an offer of 20-25% discount on cash purchase. This is applicable to any new watch model also that the AD arranges for you from the brand in 4-6 weeks' time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Have a look at Watches of Mayfair, a dealer in London UK.

They offer good discounts on many models, not sure about the Duometer but give them a look.

They have an online site as well as a large dealership in Mayfair.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Used to tell customers who insisted that, "I can get it cheaper in Singapore". Have a pleasant trip.


Pun said:


> Come to India and buy any JLC model from any AD with an offer of 20-25% discount on cash purchase. This is applicable to any new watch model also that the AD arranges for you from the brand in 4-6 weeks' time.


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've heard of people in Europe flying to AD's in former Eastern Block countries to pick up FPJ's for better prices, and availability. Make a holiday of it.


----------



## Micmicmotorbike (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow. What a pretty watch! That duometer.


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Got my blue Polaris chrono for 22% off New from an AD, but I have purchased a few watches from them in the past. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Should have gotten a few more points.


natesen said:


> Got my blue Polaris chrono for 22% off New from an AD, but I have purchased a few watches from them in the past.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

Porsche993 said:


> Market was quite different 2 years ago.


It was different as far as steel sports models from Rolex, AP, etc. JLC aren't selling any better than they were 2 years ago.


----------

